# Bailey on Hinterberg frame



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I finally got the frame put together after stepping over the pieces in my living room for a month. The cats will be so sad as they enjoyed playing on the pieces and knocking the pile down.

My new Bailey Home Quilting 15" machine arrived Friday, and it's almost put together. Just have to attach the L/R sensor for the speed regulator and tie up the numerous cords. I had no idea it would have so many cords to deal with. 

Also have to put the aprons on the rollers. Will probably do that tomorrow and hopefully by Thursday I'll be ready to load a practice piece on it. In the meantime every time I walk by the machine, I make a few circles and squiggles to get used to the motion. I can already tell that this is going to be a huge learning curve. Wish me luck!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

When you get going, show us what you've done.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so glad for you!

Number one thing - GO SLOW. The Bailey is a slow machine and even with the stitch regulator, it's very easy to move it faster than it can stitch. For what ever reason, it's especially easy to pick up speed around corners. It's much easier to get a gentle, even sweep going a bit faster, so slowing down also means you have to take a bit more care to control the machine.

I had a lot of fun with the Bailey - I'm sure you will too!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice. Looks like hours of fun for you!


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> I finally got the frame put together after stepping over the pieces in my living room for a month. The cats will be so sad as they enjoyed playing on the pieces and knocking the pile down.
> 
> My new Bailey Home Quilting 15" machine arrived Friday, and it's almost put together. Just have to attach the L/R sensor for the speed regulator and tie up the numerous cords. I had no idea it would have so many cords to deal with.
> 
> Also have to put the aprons on the rollers. Will probably do that tomorrow and hopefully by Thursday I'll be ready to load a practice piece on it. In the meantime every time I walk by the machine, I make a few circles and squiggles to get used to the motion. I can already tell that this is going to be a huge learning curve. Wish me luck!


 Belfrybat,

Impressive machine. I'm sure you will be VERY happy with it. Like others have already said, "Go SLOW, until you get used to it". if it has the stitch regulator, it will help getting used to going slow. 

Please post pictures of it when you get the first one set up to run. If you have any questions, my wife and I will try to help answer them. We don't have that brand, but our Singer is Very similar to it. Also, I would like to know if your stitching will be entirely free hand, or will you be using paper patterns as a guide?

Good luck, and ENJOY ! ! !

Dave


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I have the aprons (leaders) attached and this evening will load a practice piece -- a bed sheet I've cut in half. I'm going to use a contrasting thread so I can see all the mistakes -- and there will be numerous. I'm starting out with using a very simple pantograph. I played on it earlier (without stitching) using the laser to follow the pantograph lines and I was all over the place. But others have learned how to do this and so can I! (How's that for positive reinforcement?). 

Stay tuned and I'll post a pic tomorrow for your entertainment. Just don't bust a gut laughing at my first attempts.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I had a much harder time following lines - so for the most part I didn't go that route. I found meandering free motion to be so, so much easier. 

when you go off the line, don't jerk back to it (which is the natural tendency) just go with the flow and ease back. It won't be noticable that way. 

One of the first quilts I did - I tried SITD without a ruler - and it was horrid. So bad I pulled it all out and then redid the SITD on my regular machine. It was just the border so I wasn't having to shove the whole quilt under the arm.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Most of the time people don't notice the mistakes. Unless you made them then every time you look at it it seems to glow neon! Took years and a DD who is worse than me to learn to chill a little. Now I try to look at them as artistic interpretation. Some times that even works


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> Thanks everyone. I have the aprons (leaders) attached and this evening will load a practice piece -- a bed sheet I've cut in half. I'm going to use a contrasting thread so I can see all the mistakes -- and there will be numerous. I'm starting out with using a very simple pantograph. I played on it earlier (without stitching) using the laser to follow the pantograph lines and I was all over the place. But others have learned how to do this and so can I! (How's that for positive reinforcement?).
> 
> Stay tuned and I'll post a pic tomorrow for your entertainment. Just don't bust a gut laughing at my first attempts.


 Belfrybat,

Just take your time and TRY to be patient with it. GO SLOW ! ! My wife and myself are getting better with time. (She is better than me, because she has been doing it longer.) Don't worry about the mistakes. Even the best make them, UNLESS you are using the full computer controlled machines. Even then, sometimes there are mistakes. using the pantographs and having a few mistakes makes the quilt have character. It will make EVERY quilt a one of a kind that will be loved forever.

Please keep us posted as to your progress. ENJOY ! ! !

Dave


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I haven't been on here in a while so didn't realize you had gotten your Bailey. Very good looking setup. Love that frame.

You will see every mistake you make and you will be your worse critic. When you get the whole quilt done you will have to look hard to find them. They hide really well.

I have decided to wait on getting another one for the time being. I need more space first. I got an order to make a set of drapes that will be 30 feet of fabric wide when they are finished. I had to put back up my 4 x 8 foot cutting table and it is very crowded in my sewing building. I'm going to get another building that will be 12 x 32 feet. I'll have my quilting machine in the smaller one with all my other machines in the larger one.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I've worked most of the kinks out. Most problems were operator error. Sadly this machine does not like the Maxi-Lock thread that my other 6 machines love. So the machine that will take the most thread also wants the most expensive. Pits!

Here are two pics -- front and back -- of the last charity quilt I stippled. I've been having a lighting problem, but just got in a dual book light that I've attached to the machine and it lights up a larger area so shouldn't have as many problems. 

I'm getting smoother on the curves and I think after the next two will be ready to load a "real" quilt. I have three throw quilts (almost twin sized) that I want to give as Christmas presents.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> Well, I've worked most of the kinks out. Most problems were operator error. Sadly this machine does not like the Maxi-Lock thread that my other 6 machines love. So the machine that will take the most thread also wants the most expensive. Pits!
> 
> Here are two pics -- front and back -- of the last charity quilt I stippled. I've been having a lighting problem, but just got in a dual book light that I've attached to the machine and it lights up a larger area so shouldn't have as many problems.
> 
> I'm getting smoother on the curves and I think after the next two will be ready to load a "real" quilt. I have three throw quilts (almost twin sized) that I want to give as Christmas presents.


 Belfrybat,

That looks WONDERFUL ! ! ! just being nosey, was that done free hand or did you use a pantograph pattern? 

Keep up the good work.

Dave


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That looks like a pro did it. Very good.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you. That was free hand stippling. My problem in free handing is I tend to go faster than the machine likes, so part of the learning curve for me is to slow down. Now that I have a better light attached I'm going to load a quilt tomorrow and hope I do better as spacing the lines out.


----------

